# Rough-in measurements for bathroom sink



## gtcway

I need to install a sink in a bathroom remodel. What is the standard rough in measurements for the watersupply and drain? I need to get the wall closed in. Thanks. I've done plumbing before but don't do it enough to remember all of the dimensions.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

Depends on the sink- is it a pedestal or a countertop sink? If it's a pedestal, you'll need to get the dimensions from the manufacturer (they all post their roughin dimensions on line now). If it's a drop-in, you'll need to figure out the top height, then drop your roughs low enough to get below the bottom of the sink, allow for the trap, etc.- again, having the manufacturer's sheet would help greatly.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley

Here you go


----------



## a1plumbingyakim

Typical self rim lav on a 32" +/- counter top rough the waste at 21" for a residential with a pop up drain, 23" for a commercial with grid strainer.
I rough the waters typically 3" off center and 2-3" higher than the drain. Or on a commercial i rough both to the wall side of the lav, leaves more room for ada accessibility.


----------

